# Redneck Blinds Giveaway



## Jim (Sep 15, 2015)

I got an email from Redneck blinds and entered for a chance to win. Below is the referral link if you want to enter to win one.

*Redneck Blind Giveaway!*


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 15, 2015)

I entered. Only way I could afford one is if they give it away. $3200 value :shock:


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2015)

I went to the hunting show in PA last year and was able to look and feel at a few different brands of hunting blinds. The Redneck blinds were the best quality with fit and finish for sure. Some were flimsy and cheaply made that were just not worth the money.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 15, 2015)

In.

Now THIS I could use. Just sitting there in my reclining chair, hot coffee in the thermos, winds blowing outside, snow dropping outside, and me, looking handsome and virile, trusty rifle by my side...yep, I could use this. Maybe a cot? You think?

Thank you.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm in.
I would let my brother rent it.


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2015)

Kismet said:


> In.
> 
> Now THIS I could use. Just sitting there in my reclining chair, hot coffee in the thermos, winds blowing outside, snow dropping outside, and me, looking handsome and virile, trusty rifle by my side...yep, I could use this. Maybe a cot? You think?
> 
> Thank you.



YES! :LOL2: 

And one of those little heater buddy things.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 17, 2015)

> And one of those little heater buddy things.​




There you go ! Forgot about the propane heater. Maybe a sleeping bag to drape over my semi-reclined body...and some snacks.

Thank you.

You want shipping info now, or should I wait?

:mrgreen: [-o< :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

Would one of those little Honda 1000 Watt generators make too much noise?

Since we are going all out, fresh coffee, computer and internet would be good to. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 19, 2015)

Entered.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 21, 2015)

Jim said:


> Would one of those little Honda 1000 Watt generators make too much noise?
> 
> Since we are going all out, fresh coffee, computer and internet would be good to. :LOL2:


Go solar or wind powered.


----------

